# Lake Erie's Sandusky Bay Catfish



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

The fishing has been good on the Sandusky Bay so far this season. 
I've had some epic trips lately. I use shrimp on a basic Carolina rig. And them Catfish eat it up.


----------

